# No sound connecting laptop to HDTV with HDMI



## jonhunt (Jul 14, 2008)

I've got a new HDTV and I was looking forward to connecting my laptop via an HDMI cable. I plugged the cable in and restarted my laptop. I selected HDMI 2 from my TV menu and the video works fine, but the only audio I get is from the laptop speakers. Is that all I should expect? I normally have the TV speakers turned off since my sound goes through a small stereo system. I tried turning on the TV speakers, but that didn't help. When I select the mixer on the laptop (running Vista Home Premium) it shows sound going through the HDMI. I also tried the various functions on the sterer system (audio 1, audio 2, etc) but there's nothing there.

Thanks for any assistance.


----------

